# Pay and Age Questions



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Is the Boston Police Dept base pay about the same as it is for other cities or towns in MA ?

For example, the BPD 2005 salary charts show that a second year officer base pay is over $53,000.

If the others are not the same, roughly about how much more is the BPD pay?

Is the 32 year age limit applied in many cities and towns other than Boston? 

(I did not think I was that old until I saw that age limt.)

Thanks for any help with this.

J


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

You can never get paid enough and you will always grow older.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

stm4710 said:


> You can never get paid enough and you will always grow older.


Good points.

Can you help me out with any info on my questions? Or at least on the age question??

Thanks.

J


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Where did you get the BPD pay chart from? Can you post?

As for the age limit, I am 32 now but was 31 when I took the last exam. The age limit pretains to the age at the time you take the test, you can not take the test if you have reached you 32nd BDay if the town your selecting for Residance has the age limit set.

I just made it and am going through the selection process with BPD now.



Unregistered said:


> Good points.
> 
> Can you help me out with any info on my questions? Or at least on the age question??
> 
> ...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Age question answer here:

http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/publications/police_departments_covered_by_civil_service.rtf



Unregistered said:


> Good points.
> 
> Can you help me out with any info on my questions? Or at least on the age question??
> 
> ...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SMD,
Check out policepay.net for a list of police payscales from around the country, including Boston PD.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

some town if you served active duty in the military, they can deduct that your time in the service to bring it down to 32 or lower


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you for the link. It was just what I was looking for. 

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> SMD,
> Check out policepay.net for a list of police payscales from around the country, including Boston PD.


Thank you for the info about policepay.net

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

smd6169 said:


> Where did you get the BPD pay chart from? Can you post?
> 
> As for the age limit, I am 32 now but was 31 when I took the last exam. The age limit pretains to the age at the time you take the test, you can not take the test if you have reached you 32nd BDay if the town your selecting for Residance has the age limit set.
> 
> I just made it and am going through the selection process with BPD now.


Good luck with the selction process. I do not have copy of the carts on paper, so it would not be to easy to post. But, as you may have already seen a member of this group suggested policepay.net I checked it out and it had did have the pay chart for BPD.

J


----------



## sylvester (Dec 17, 2005)

where can we see pay scales and benefits of all massachusetts cities and towns ? would be useful tool in contract negotiations..


----------

